# Mellons - whats wrong



## pickup-guy (Jul 16, 2012)

OK...
I'm not sure if the pic loaded or not... I hope so.

Can someone tell me WHAT is wrong with my watermellons.
The seeds are black diamonds.
I grew a whole PATCH of these last year. Not one of them fit to eat.
All grew 40 to 50 pounds.. had the tendril die on the end (left some for a week or more after it died).. still never got ONE fit to eat.
This is a pic of the first one this year. About two bites is all there is. 
Seems the have a big wide spot down the center thats still green. Dad says maybe they took a second growth spurt. Do you know anything about something like that.
All I ever bought are the ripest in the middle, and less ripe toward the outside.

Hope someone can help me. I DREAD another season of these mellons.
I was SURE this one was ripe... suggestions.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

wow wish I could help but have no idea what would cause this, I know I can't grow any type of melon where I live. It will be interesting to find out what the cause is though.


----------



## pickup-guy (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I'll be interested also. 
I'll let you know when I find out..
I am hoping I can find out something here.
(fingers crossed)


----------



## pickup-guy (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...
Has no one saw this problem before??


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

View attachment 112
This is what my Sugar Baby watermelon looked like when I cut into it. As you can see, it's not quite ripe. On a scale of 1 to 10, its sweetness was at a 4. Looking back, I probably should have waited a while longer before harvesting it. It had developed a yellow spot and made a hollow sound when thumped, but the tendril closest to the melon was still green. Hopefully the next one I pick will yield better results.

this is not my info...i found it online...just wanted you to have a look......good luck.


----------



## pickup-guy (Jul 16, 2012)

angel1237b said:


> View attachment 112
> This is what my Sugar Baby watermelon looked like when I cut into it. As you can see, it's not quite ripe. On a scale of 1 to 10, its sweetness was at a 4. Looking back, I probably should have waited a while longer before harvesting it. It had developed a yellow spot and made a hollow sound when thumped, but the tendril closest to the melon was still green. Hopefully the next one I pick will yield better results.
> 
> this is not my info...i found it online...just wanted you to have a look......good luck.


Thanks for the info. I can see what you are getting at. As you said mine had turned yellow, and 'thumped' like it was ripe. The only difference was my tendril had been dead for over two weeks. 
One other thing I forgot. It 'tried' to experiment and see about leaving the never one even longer after the tendril died to see if it ripened more. Problem was it still had the exact same look inside,.. but had started to rot. (had a few 'bubbles' and nasty taste)
Thanks again for the info.. after over 40 mellons last year, and all of them being the same, I'd be THRILLED if I got one that looked like the one in the pic... LOL Here I go again same thing this year..... hhuummm

Would you have any other thoughts, or anyone else have ideas. I had been taught the tendril is a big sign... obviously it had to die.. but when one's been dead for two weeks, I'd have to assume it was ripe (or about to rot)
As a kid Dad grew up on a farm, and grew fields full of mellow year after year. Said he'd never saw anything play out like this has.
Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm trying watermelon for the first time but I don't even have a baby melon on mine yet, so I doubt I'll really get anything this year. I probably planted it in the wrong spot - it gets too much morning shade. 

so I have no clue about the melon problem you are having. I sure am anxious for our Hermiston watermelons to be ready though. They are the best watermelons I've ever had!


----------

